# Verdon gorges smashing!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Today we have been round the Verdon Gorge or the French grand canyon as they like to call it.

It's in south eastern France not far north of st tropez and nice.

What an experience! I suffer a bit with vertigo which makes it interesting. We are staying on the little aire at Trigance which is lovely. 5 vans only with views, services and ehu for 5 euros. Can't say fairer than that. From here it's a 12 mile ride to the start of the Routes DES Cretes which is a circular route of about 14 miles round the steepest and most spectacular parts of the gorge. It just goes up and up for ever. The views from the many view points look down straight sheer drops of over 2000 ft to the river below where we saw many vulchers and eagles soaring below us. There were actually people climbing it!

I had to drag myself to the edge even though there are railings!

I had a bit of a wobbly moment coming down the other side as there were no crash barriers and nothing between us and the huge drop to the bottom.

The little bike got flogged to death but has done us proud and at one point we joined a convoy of about a dozen harleys on the way back which we managed to keep pace with.

When I can get a proper connection I will update the Aire info and post some pics of the trip.

There were motorhomes up there and most of it is one way. The only issue you might have in a van is stopping at the view points but if you went early or out of peak season it should be fine though I would say it's not for the faint hearted. If you have a scooter then stay on the aire And use that.

An amazing experience.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry

fantastic little spot, we stopped off there for lunch a few years back before going through the gorge down to the lake. There's a daytime aire at the village of Les Salles du Verdon at the bottom by the lake (no overnighting), and another one in the square which is good for overnight. We actually did the campsite down by the lake because we wanted to do some laundry!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

There is also a fabulous Aire on the other side of the Lac at St.Croix de Verdon, we've stopped there many times, right on the edge of the village, lovely, and the view down over the lac is truly stunning. Also an easy walk (5min) down to the lake side and municipal campsite, right on the lake.
curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks mike.

Didn't know about the aire at Les Salles. We were going to head for the one on the other side at st croix du verdon. Will check it out.

Thanks 
bd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers for that it's next stop! Got to get some rowing in now the med has changed back to proper summer conditions!

I'm sat plotting now and it looks like from Trigance where we are now I can drive down the other side of the gorges in the van on the south side which is the D71 then either go round the top or bottom end of the lake to st croix.

Has anyone driven west bound on the D71 south of the gorge? It looks ok on the map presume it's ok for a Motorhome?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> If you have a scooter then stay on the aire And use that.


Hmm- 12 miles to the start, then 14miles round trip, then 12miles back.

Leccy bikes should just do it then? :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We went up there in May,it is truly spectacular and I agree not for the faint hearted.On some of the hairpin bends it was recommended to pip the horn before going round in case of oncoming traffic.

At one point I was beginning to question my decision to take the truck up there,we are only 6.5 mts long but it was still frightening.There are also a lot of overhanging cliffs which hang over the road so I had to watch the overcab.

I am pleased that we did it but in hindsight it was probably a bit risky.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well let's put it this way. On the circular route up to the top of the gorge at one point we were flat out on a long steep straight at 25 mph tops with the little piston screaming to be let out!

Having said that we met two young Brits on the top that had cycled it. Makes you sick! I mean how fit do you want to be?

So leccy bikes as long as your prepared to peddle a bit might do it.

There's a village at the end of the circuit before you head back the 12 miles to the aire so you could call in for a Leffe or three and ask the bar man to plug yer in.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cheers for that it's next stop! Got to get some rowing in now the med has changed back to proper summer conditions!
> 
> I'm sat plotting now and it looks like from Trigance where we are now I can drive down the other side of the gorges in the van on the south side which is the D71 then either go round the top or bottom end of the lake to st croix.
> 
> Has anyone driven west bound on the D71 south of the gorge? It looks ok on the map presume it's ok for a Motorhome?


Hi Barry, I haven't driven the D71 but have checked it out on Google Earth, some of the rock overhangs look treacherous, having said that it does look to be the better route for views. I have only done the D952 which is OK for MH's but not so scenic as a lot of this road is through forest. Hope this helps

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry wakk missed your post. Thanks ever so much for the pics


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've driven eastbound on the D71 in a 7.4m van (see avatar). That was in late October and we met very little traffic but did have to watch out for the rock overhangs.

We also found a nice little aire at Comps Sur Artuby at the east end of the gorge, pic attached.

Kev


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

From St Croix du Verdon you can go to Riez a nice little town but the Aire is just a grassy field, I would recommend Greoux les Bains, a lovely town and the Aire is only a couple of minutes walk and very, very good, it used to be a campsite at some time but now only MH's with good level hard standings, I think it is 7 euro/night with electric.
curlyboy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Cheers for that it's next stop! Got to get some rowing in now the med has changed back to proper summer conditions!
> 
> I'm sat plotting now and it looks like from Trigance where we are now I can drive down the other side of the gorges in the van on the south side which is the D71 then either go round the top or bottom end of the lake to st croix.
> 
> Has anyone driven west bound on the D71 south of the gorge? It looks ok on the map presume it's ok for a Motorhome?


Yes we did it ok in our motorhome.

We did all those Aires and loved Trigance, the bakers had some lovely bread when we were there.

Spectacular scenery.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks again everyone. I'm using the moblile version of Mhf so can't thank you individually


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If you enjoyed the Verdon Gorges you should stop at Milau overnight and then drive the Tarn Gorge. It is very spectacular in it's own right. We turned left at the end and went up the steep road to the plateau to the North and made our way back that way. Did not fancy driving back to Milau with the rocks on our side.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Many years ago, as in younger and fitter we cycled from Nice through Grasse, took in a full lap of the Verdon back to Castellane and then bit more up and down over the Col De Turini and then down into Monte Carlo through the lowes tunnel (not a good idea Its dark in there) and then back to Nice Airport.

Cycle camping all the way and truly memorable trip.

Vanroyce


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The cycle ride sounds 
amazing.

We will end up on the tarn but worryingly we will arrive east to west.

How long is the main gorge trip at the tarn? If possible we would prefer to use the scooter and leave the van on an aire. So if anyone has any recommendations of an easy aire to get to where we can leave the van and bike round the gorges I would be very grateful.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

What a great thread this is - a 'live' conversation between a member in the field and others who know the area from past experience - helpful, appreciative, supportive, interesting and inclusive - worth my tenner for this year  

Thanks barryd for starting it and thanks to everyone else for contributing. Great use of the site!

Jagman


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Times*

Hello Barry,

Done the trip a couple of times with my Family and Friends. Think I was the only one who appreciated it as everyone else seemed to want to get back to San Trop.

Did you fill your dodgy water tank at the spring tap on the way around?

Is there enough water down below for the dinghy?

Enjoy your trip.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks TM and Jagman. We are at st croix now on the aire above the lake.

Got an early start and did the south side of the gorge in the van. Flipping heck it's high!

Been out on the lake all afternoon but I didn't inflate the bottom of the boat properly so it was like rowing through treacle. What an awsome place this is. We have been in the area before on our first ever trip bit missed everything due to not very much planning and our tendancy to ping pong ball around Europe at a rate of knotts and just sticking a pin in the map each day.

Thanks to still not much planning but having the Internet now and of course mhf we are seeing and experiencing much more. I sent a live report from the middle of lake Annecy the other day.

If your In south eastern france the IMO this trip to the gorge and lakes is a must.

We were dead Jammy on the Aire as well. We managed to get here at lunchtime and it was already busy and we got parked on one of the side spots near the entrance which I was quite pleased with. Mrs D of course who can spot a better spot and who's eagle Eyes are allways watching for a van moving had other ideas. There are two spots on the opposite side to where we were which again are side on but have superb views over the lake and a great bit to sit out. Just as I was organising the dinghy on the bike she spotted one of the vans on the aire penthouse putting his blocks away. Sure enough he moved. You have never seen a motorhome pack up and move so quickly as we lept over to take his place.

If you come to this aire come about 12 ish. The vans down the bottom end are now packed in so tightly they can hardly open the doors.

Great atmosphere here.

Right it's beer o clock.

Cheers all and thanks once again for the brilliant help


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks TM and Jagman. We are at st croix now on the aire above the lake.

Got an early start and did the south side of the gorge in the van. Flipping heck it's high!

Been out on the lake all afternoon but I didn't inflate the bottom of the boat properly so it was like rowing through treacle. What an awsome place this is. We have been in the area before on our first ever trip bit missed everything due to not very much planning and our tendancy to ping pong ball around Europe at a rate of knotts and just sticking a pin in the map each day.

Thanks to still not much planning but having the Internet now and of course mhf we are seeing and experiencing much more. I sent a live report from the middle of lake Annecy the other day.

If your In south eastern france the IMO this trip to the gorge and lakes is a must.

We were dead Jammy on the Aire as well. We managed to get here at lunchtime and it was already busy and we got parked on one of the side spots near the entrance which I was quite pleased with. Mrs D of course who can spot a better spot and who's eagle Eyes are allways watching for a van moving had other ideas. There are two spots on the opposite side to where we were which again are side on but have superb views over the lake and a great bit to sit out. Just as I was organising the dinghy on the bike she spotted one of the vans on the aire penthouse putting his blocks away. Sure enough he moved. You have never seen a motorhome pack up and move so quickly as we lept over to take his place.

If you come to this aire come about 12 ish. The vans down the bottom end are now packed in so tightly they can hardly open the doors.

Great atmosphere here.

Right it's beer o clock.

Cheers all and thanks once again for the brilliant help


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks TM and Jagman. We are at st croix now on the aire above the lake.
> 
> Got an early start and did the south side of the gorge in the van. Flipping heck it's high!
> 
> ...


Glad you found the "best spot" Barry, we usually manage one of them, Mrs. curlyboy does the same, as soon as someone moves she is there like a shot with a chair :lol: :lol: by the way, you can ignore the sign that says 72hrs max, we met a Belgian couple last year, parked opposite you against the wall who had been there three weeks!!

curlyboy


----------

